# The Best T V Presenters



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Right then, side stepping over the carnage that is tabloid TV whom have you been most inspired by or impressed with as a TV presenter.

For me they are nearly all science based

Arthur C Clark

James Burke

Johnny Ball

Adam Hart Davis

Ray Mears

Dan Cruikshank

even Tony Robbinson and Michael Palin but...

probably my current fav Julia Bradburry :tongue2:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Michael Wood - Historian










Jacob Bronowski - Ascent of Man ... he died the year after he completed the series 










Alan Whicker










Sir David Attenborough


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

bl**dy hell memories........................didn't James Burke do a television science/biology series (70's early 80's) where in one episode a young couple engaging in sex, showed the chap jumping naked off a wardrobe into his lovers waiting arms?


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Johnny Ball - incredible as a kid growing up, as was Tony Hart.

Definitely Sir David, can watch him over and over...

Peter Snow on election night takes some beating.

Michael Palin can make me grin like the Cheshire Cat.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Johnny Ball was probably the one man who all kids across the country wished they had as their maths and science teacher. I used to look forward to his shows each week.

All of the others that have been mentioned all come across as affable nice blokes who don't get in the way of what they're presenting.

I have it on good authority that despite his flamboyant and often overbearing public persona Dale Winton of all people is supposed to be a great bloke off screen.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Running_man said:


> All of the others that have been mentioned all come across as affable nice blokes who don't get in the way of what they're presenting.


I strongly disagree ..... my choices were affable but with perhaps the exception of Attenbrough they also wrote their programmes. They all presented them in a way that engaged the viewer and were central to the programme.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Boris on HIGNFY


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

pg tips said:


> probably my current fav Julia Bradburry :tongue2:


Oh yes indeed!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Johnny Ball came to the local comp last year for a saturday of science presentation, he was bloody fantastic, littlun love him.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Tony Heart


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

JoT said:


> Running_man said:
> 
> 
> > All of the others that have been mentioned all come across as affable nice blokes who don't get in the way of what they're presenting.
> ...


Possibly some crossed wires here, I suspect the comment was meant as a compliment... but anyway - David Attenborough gets my vote too. The man is a legend, and incidentally also wrote most or all of his material. I can recommend his autobiography to anyone who's not yet read it - many strings to his bow, a rare talent indeed and I'm sure a lovely down to earth chap too. Top of my 'would like to meet' list, I think.

S.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Jonathan Miller*










*Richard Dawkins*










*David Attenborough*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Another vote for David Attenborough, the guys so enthusiastic it makes you want to watch :yes:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

David Attenborough for sure, and I always thought Raymond Baxter was excellent.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Now this is where i feel quite young!


----------

